# Nivea A Kiss of Color & Care tinted lip balm



## SloanePeterson (Feb 24, 2014)

I got Nivea A Kiss of Color & Care tinted lip balm a few weeks ago and I am loving it. I have the one in *Sheer Coral* and I wanted to show what it looks like on my NC30/F&B C3 skin. It also comes in Sheer Berry, Sheer Crimson, and Sheer Pink. Perhaps one of you ladies has one of these you can swatch.


----------

